# Audi R8 Crash .. driver loses legs



## rhoang (Dec 15, 2008)

_Quote »_

"This was posted in our local community forum. The car is an Audi R8, crashed and located in Athens, Greece. Either they were speeding or fall asleep, no idea really. Both passengers survived, but the driver lost his legs. As you can see from the photos the barrier went through the entire car.








Keep your eyes on the road, stay sharp and drive safe as much as possible! "
































































 
sorry if this is a repost guys


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That's terrible. Must have been like a guillotine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

These photos are all over the 'net. Can we lock this please?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That is totally gross and depressing, but are guardrails really supposed to come apart in a way that allows them to impale a car? I saw a similar picture where one went through the middle compartment in a Q7. Scary.


----------



## richardroll (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

I used to be an auto damage adjuster and I have never seen anything like this before. I am surprised he or she is still alive.


----------



## Estacado06479 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Audi R8 Crash .. driver loses legs (rhoang)*

is the implication that the car is unsafe? whenever I see these types of pictures, I always wonder what the driver was doing, how fast, drunk? there are so many factors.


----------



## TTEREJ (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

OMG!!


----------



## tmanpikos (Jul 14, 2009)

Horrible...


----------

